# Paid Sporting Tipsters



## BenRhodes21 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi Guys

This is my first post on this forum, being a member of other forums this popped up and I would thought I would have a look. Great content and discussions for all things betting!!

We all like to bash the bookies, whilst its great to have a go yourself or with free tips, for me I was usually running at a loss. I now use Betting Gods paid service, its absolutely brilliant. They do offer free tips on their page, without even needing to sign up. They are consistent and using their points system (which I am sure you are all aware of) a steady return can be made. They offer tips on everything so everyone's needs are catered for.

Some great reviews and backing - TrustPilot - The Guardian!!

*Betting**Gods*
Sign up here  - Betting Gods I The Network of Professional Tipsters 







Lets jump on the boom train - get the results posted below and really bash the bookies!!

Ben


----------



## BenRhodes21 (Nov 27, 2020)

Couple of free tips from the Betting Gods for today. Remember, they operate a betting system whereby there is strong monthly returns, this just gives you a feel for it.

*BettingGods*
Sign Up Here - Betting Gods I The Network of Professional Tipsters


----------



## BenRhodes21 (Nov 27, 2020)

Free TIP comes in - bonus boom there!!


----------

